# Is this Severums' behavior normal?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, yesterday I noticed that my 2 gold severums held their lips locked for a very long time but it was very gentle and didn't seem like they were fighting.Today they are sitting on the bottom of the tank behind a rock and a tall plastic plant that forms sort of an enclosure, and chase away every other fish that even tries to get into that area, even my pleco that is probably 10 inches.When i was doing a water change today they tried to attack my gravel cleaner(and my hand)while I was vacuuming the substrate in "their" area.I recently raised the temperature due to the cold weather and they are eating well, so could that be some sort of pre-spawning behavior?I don't know if they are M+F,One of them seems to have a slightly longer orange anal/pelvic fin where as the other one is more pale and has a shorter yellow anal fin.This is the first time I'm seeing this,I'm kinda worried about my dither fish and small kribs.Any info would be great.

Thanks
Mitko


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like they have spawned or about to spawn. The area they are guarding maybe their spawn site have you checked for eggs. Good luck


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

No I haven't,are they easily visible?Maybe I gravel vacced them? What should I do if I see some eggs?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Pretty sure their eggs are sticky, so chances are you have not vacuumed them.
Good luck!


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I saw them,there is like 200 of them stuck to the side of one of my tall rocks.What should I do? One of the sevs seems to be picking them off and other one is chasing it away. I don't have an extra tank,also the oxygen provided to the tank is just the water return from my canister filter.

Thanks


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

They ate them I guess, because they are not on the rock anymore


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

It is possible they moved wigglers, so see if they are still protecting another area of the tank. If not, they will spawn again. I'm not sure how often severums spawn, but angels are ever 7 to 10 days.

Good luck with the next spawn, but in a community tank the fry will likely be food.  The pair may get the process right and protect the eggs and wiglers, but once swimming the fry won't have much of a chance unless you can remove the rest of the fish.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the parents just ate the eggs, because immediately after the eggs were gone they came out of their area and allowed other fish to go there freely.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

this is one way MTS starts


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

They will spawn on a regular basis now, any tetras or other small fast fish you may have in the tank will pick off the babies rather fast.


----------

